# What kind of vehicle to get next?



## DeanV

Currently, we have only one work vehicle that is now designated for crew use. It is a full size F-150 ext. cab with topper. Now, I need to get a vehicle for me. I figure I need if for 20% paint hauling and routine painting work use, ability to pull the 6x10 work trailer loaded with supplies, and 80% of the time would be to run between jobs/estimate, etc.

What would you get?


----------



## nEighter

New F(whatever) from Ford. Solid company and good vehicles. And a 12' trailer. That is what is in store for me next year and use my current lil 4 banger truck for errands. I am going to be repainting the 4 banger truck in the next 2 months (weather permitting) and will be getting it to look nicer (rims and extras) w/ lettering. Wraps are in the future also once I get the truck and trailer, all three will have a wrap of sorts.


----------



## Workaholic

I am a van guy.


----------



## Wolfgang

My favorite I had was a 1 ton cube van, with walk thru door, granny cupboard, and a 12' box....everybody else hated it, go figure.

Vans were great, but I missed the 4wd of a pickup. Now I'm looking for a good used Yugo.....


----------



## MAK-Deco

Always been a pickup truck guy too.. but next time I am in need I will seriously look into a van...


----------



## RCP

Have 2 full size trucks, 1 toyota and a cargo trailer.
They all serve their purpose, but a van will be the next purchase.


----------



## Rcon

I can see vans being convenient for our line of work, but i'm a truck guy and couldn't be without my


----------



## y.painting

Is this primarily for estimates/supply runs? If it is, mil/gal should be a big factor of the equation.


----------



## NEPS.US

Van. Could never understand why guys like wet tools.


----------



## Workaholic

NEPS.US said:


> Van. Could never understand why guys like wet tools.


Or crawling through a shell.


----------



## DeanV

I like a truck because it keeps the solvents smells in case of a spill out of the cab, stinky exterior drops (if they get wet), etc. My truck topper does not let water in yet. It has utility side flaps and on one side I put up pegboard to hang brushes and whatever else up in. A van would be nice to access stuff though. But, my pick-up is 2wd, and I will not do that again.


----------



## NEPS.US

Get a utility box truck. No smell and single rear wheel. Best truck I have ever had.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Workaholic said:


> Or crawling through a shell.


Side door on my contractor cap.. not some RV fiberglass thing..


----------



## Workaholic

MAK-Deco said:


> Side door on my contractor cap.. not some RV fiberglass thing..


I know, but even the ones with the sides it seems like what you want has ended up in the middle of the bed.


----------



## Rcon

Workaholic said:


> I know, but even the ones with the sides it seems like what you want has ended up in the middle of the bed.


True, that part does go with having a truck. But they're great for NC sites which are often sand, mud and steep terrain (at least the sites i've worked on that's how they were). Plus there's lots of room for your crew (if you have one), and of course keeping the smell of thinners out of your vehicle is a major bonus. 

Plus they look nice and are more fun to drive. And they look sharp when you're driving about doing estimates. 

Sure, a truck is a hog on gas, but for contractors I think they're the best choice (most versatile).


----------



## SterlingPainting

i live newer dodge caravans, their great on gas and just the right size for me. also you can get them used for super cheap and they're easy to maintain. i paid 800 bucks for mine and it looks like new and is white.


----------



## Quaid?

i use a tacome ext cab 4wd with nice ladder rack, and tow a 5x8 trailer. ladders on rack, step ladders and tools that can get wet in bed, everthing stacked up in the trailer. system works great, dont really need more room than what i have, but i still def want to get a van so i can keep the miles off my truck.


----------



## RCP

NEPS.US said:


> Van. Could never understand why guys like wet tools.


Or lost, stolen, falling out tools!


----------



## BrushMan

A van all the way.
In my climate I need to have something that will cover my equipment. I could see a trailer possibly in my near future.


----------



## straight_lines

If its something I am gonna have to drive a lot when I am not hauling paint, and supplies around then it has to be a truck. I can throw a drop over anything in the bed where it rains, you guys really are babies sometimes.  None of you will melt from a little rain. 

When gas was almost $5/gallon I was considering buying a compact and removing the back seat to make paint store runs.


----------



## BESMAN

I use a Toyota pick up with a cap and always will. The Vans are unnecessarily big for the type of work i do. Also, if i want to take a road trip on the weekend or something its much easier to empty the truck and just use it as my personal vehicle. MOst of the guys i know that have the big white vans pay for the cost of the vehicle and end up spending the same amount fixing it over the years they own them, they always seemed like crap trucks to me. 

It all really comes down to personal preference.....what works best for you is just what works best.


----------



## Rcon

straight_lines said:


> If its something I am gonna have to drive a lot when I am not hauling paint, and supplies around then it has to be a truck.* I can throw a drop over anything in the bed where it rains,* you guys really are babies sometimes.  None of you will melt from a little rain.
> 
> When gas was almost $5/gallon I was considering buying a compact and removing the back seat to make paint store runs.


Canopies work. I just throw my canopy (with roof racks) on in the spring when we get busy with exterior work so I can throw all my ladders on it. Comes off on weekends when I need to load up the quad. Works great at keeping the rain out also. :thumbsup:


----------



## plainpainter

BESMAN said:


> I use a Toyota pick up with a cap and always will. The Vans are unnecessarily big for the type of work i do. Also, if i want to take a road trip on the weekend or something its much easier to empty the truck and just use it as my personal vehicle. MOst of the guys i know that have the big white vans pay for the cost of the vehicle and end up spending the same amount fixing it over the years they own them, they always seemed like crap trucks to me.
> 
> It all really comes down to personal preference.....what works best for you is just what works best.


This is the thought process that is part of the problem. If you are a REAL company, you don't have to borrow company trucks for personal use!

When will you guys ever understand? Charge accordingly to run a real business, to have a real salary - so you can afford your personal vehicles.

A truck is the last thing I want to drive if I am taking some chick on a date - or just pleasure drive to some location.


----------



## y.painting

plainpainter said:


> A truck is the last thing I want to drive if I am taking some chick on a date - or just pleasure drive to some location.


Chicks dig my vans...I can usually load up to 15/vehicle


----------



## VanDamme

Howdy!

I like working out of a van, but prefer to drive a truck, so I came up with a solution that works perfect for me. Truck with a BedSlide installed with drawers/shelving, canopy with side shelves and a ladder rack. Here are some pics. http://s843.photobucket.com/albums/zz359/jvandamme/Work Truck/

Jeff


----------



## CApainter

Nice rig! But it still looks like it would be cramped when you add an airless, compressor, paint. Plus there's no way you can haul sheetrock. VANs RULE!


----------



## y.painting

VanDamme said:


> Howdy!
> 
> I like working out of a van, but prefer to drive a truck, so I came up with a solution that works perfect for me. Truck with a BedSlide installed with drawers/shelving, canopy with side shelves and a ladder rack. Here are some pics. http://s843.photobucket.com/albums/zz359/jvandamme/Work Truck/
> 
> Jeff


Dayam, I think you should apply for the "most organized work vehicle of the year" award! Nice truck :_)


----------



## MAK-Deco

plainpainter said:


> This is the thought process that is part of the problem. If you are a REAL company, you don't have to borrow company trucks for personal use!
> 
> When will you guys ever understand? Charge accordingly to run a real business, to have a real salary - so you can afford your personal vehicles.
> 
> A truck is the last thing I want to drive if I am taking some chick on a date - or just pleasure drive to some location.


So I am on my home from work and have to stop to pick up dinner do I go home and get in my personal car and then go pick up dinner?

You need to realistic plain... come on your telling me you never did something personal in your work vehicle?


----------



## CApainter

y.painting said:


> Dayam, I think you should apply for the "most organized work vehicle of the year" award! Nice truck :_)


Nothing looked like it was ever used. Is this a sale rep for truck accessories?


----------



## Woody

Buy a carpet van......Put a couch in it, for the chicks

I've had them all.... My favorite was an enclosed utility truck w/ a 32' boom.... My smartest vehicle ..was a van.

The wife has a Tahoe, and I drive a Ford Escape..for fun.
...Next year, I may buy a Porsche...then I wont need a couch..lol


Stay Frosty


----------



## Paint Works

plainpainter said:


> This is the thought process that is part of the problem. If you are a REAL company, you don't have to borrow company trucks for personal use!
> 
> When will you guys ever understand? Charge accordingly to run a real business, to have a real salary - so you can afford your personal vehicles.
> 
> A truck is the last thing I want to drive if I am taking some chick on a date - or just pleasure drive to some location.


My everyday day vehicle is a truck(Doge Ram quad cab) and I wouldnt have anything else, we have vans, but we use my truck too. I have my truck lettered and would wrap my wifes everyday minivan if she would let me, why not advertise everywhere you go.


----------



## VanDamme

CApainter said:


> Nice rig! But it still looks like it would be cramped when you add an airless, compressor, paint. Plus there's no way you can haul sheetrock. VANs RULE!


I designed it with enough space for one of my pumps (395/495) and 20/25 gallons of paint. I usually only haul 15 gallons at a time.....I live 2 miles from my paint store so getting more paint is pretty easy 

I also have a trailer if I need to haul more. I mainly use it for my pressure washer.


----------



## VanDamme

CApainter said:


> Nothing looked like it was ever used. Is this a sale rep for truck accessories?


Nope. It's my work rig and gets used daily.


----------



## RCP

Nice set up!:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

Van Damme ---Kick ass set up.

The real question is Dean, are planning on using the next vehicle for you or employees. There is a huge difference.


----------



## SterlingPainting

I dont really care all that much about having a snazzy work vehicle, seems like money down the toilet to me. What does the customer care what kind of vehicle you drive..oh right, THEY DONT. I bought my work vehicle for 800 bucks, I drive a brand new Jeep Liberty to get around and do estimates in.


----------



## nEighter

I'll tell you why I am going fullsized (possibly deisel) is because I want a trailer, I want the truck for towing, and hauling some stuff.. but really for towing. So the trailer will keep my drywall or materials and paint and it will be nice and dry.


----------



## DeanV

My first thought is is will be for me. I put around 18k miles on my vehicle over the year. Going from a 13 mpg full size vehicle to a 22 mpg vehicle would save around $141/month (using $3.00/gal for gas). For the smaller vehicle (if I use a loan) that would be most of the payment. My goal is to paint only 20% of the time, so it does not need to be a fully stocked truck.

The other way of looking at it is to get a van (since I already have a extended cab pickup) and that way when I grow enough to need a second crew vehicle on the road, I already have the vehicle in place.


----------



## CApainter

VanDamme said:


> Nope. It's my work rig and gets used daily.


I'm just jealous that your so organized and I'm not! Very sharp looking rig.

N8er mentioned a trailer. I think that's a good way to go too. It all depends on the geography of where you work. Is it congested with minimal parking, or are there plenty of open spaces. I still prefer the van,(even though I drive a 1 TON GMC utility truck). The van is more versatile when scootin around a crowded city. And more secure.


----------



## Workaholic

VanDamme said:


> Nope. It's my work rig and gets used daily.


Damn nice set up you got going there. :thumbsup:


----------



## VanDamme

Workaholic said:


> Damn nice set up you got going there. :thumbsup:


Thanks! The ultimate work rig (for me) would be a custom-configured Dodge Sprinter. http://www.dodge.com/en/2009/sprinter/ :thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter

Haha, I will just be getting an old white truck in good shape decaled out.

My last business I worked out of a neon, and amazingly it worked, and customers seemed impressed that I could carry so much stuff in it including my sprayer and 32 foor ladder on a roof rack


----------



## Rcon

BC_Painter said:


> Haha, I will just be getting an old white truck in good shape decaled out.
> 
> My last business I worked out of a neon, and amazingly it worked, and customers seemed impressed that I could carry so much stuff in it including my sprayer and 32 foor ladder on a roof rack


32 foot ladder on a neon? Now THAT would be a Kodak moment :thumbup:


----------



## BESMAN

plainpainter said:


> This is the thought process that is part of the problem. If you are a REAL company, you don't have to borrow company trucks for personal use!
> 
> When will you guys ever understand? Charge accordingly to run a real business, to have a real salary - so you can afford your personal vehicles.
> 
> A truck is the last thing I want to drive if I am taking some chick on a date - or just pleasure drive to some location.



Don't get your panties in a bunch man. 

I do run a real company. 
I have no use for a separate vehicle for work and personal use.Three cars for two people....i have no need for that. It would be a total waste of money to have a separate car that sits around doing nothing most of the time. There's just no reason to pay all the extra insurance, DMV fees etc..but that's just me and how i live and my life.

Also, i have no need to impress my girl with a car. We've been together for a very long time and that's just some dumb ol' teenage stuff. I'm not in high school anymore.

So....like i said, the truck is perfect for me for work and personal use. She has a hybrid that is better for her longer commutes and road trips that are over a few hundred miles.

I don't see an issue with that.


edit: VanDamme - Love the set up you have there.


----------



## BC_Painter

Rcon said:


> 32 foot ladder on a neon? Now THAT would be a Kodak moment :thumbup:


The first time my wife saw me pull up with the 32 foor ladder she saw the ladder in the window before the car, good times, and a LOT OF TIGHT bungees on that poor roof rack only about a foot anf a half apart for the 2 bars 

I wish I had a picture of it still


----------



## VanDamme

"Don't get your panties in a bunch man."

I agree. I mean any "real" painting bidness would also have a 25,000sf shop, right? 

If I had a work truck and a personal truck, my personal truck would sit 99.9% of the time. All the while, I would have the privilege of paying insurance on it and watching it depreciate right before my eyes.


----------



## Paint Works

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: my ride.


----------



## straight_lines

What I want to know is who is gonna be the first to buy one of these. I have priced them and they are very reasonable compared to a full sized van. The look just kills it for me, but gas mileage is good, and for a painter it would hold everything you need. I also don't know how it would look with 4/5 30 and 40 footers on top.

http://www.fordvehicles.com/transitconnect/


----------



## NEPS.US

I would break that little thing in a week.


----------



## straight_lines

Maybe, but they have been using them in Europe for years now. If gas hits $5 a gallon again, they will be selling like hotcakes.


----------



## DeanV

I know a carpenter that has one of those.


----------



## johnthepainter

big honkin workhorse step van, its got everything i could ever want inside.

microwave
air compressor
inverter
amplifier and microphone
3 guitars
harmonicas
xylophone(no joke)
700 watt band pass subwoofer
bong
and even some tools

i can fit a 28' ladder inside, and stack em up tall

it gets the same mpg my v8 chevy van did

i also sport around in a caravan when im doing estimates, or smaller projects.


----------



## Andyman

I love my Cummins and enclosed trailer. The quad cab hauls the crew, trailer hauls the work supplies dry and secure. No smelling thinners or worried about losing cargo. I drop the trailer at the end of the day which leaves me with my personal truck. Maybe one day I'll have my Cobra for my "personal" vehicle. I can also drop the trailer at the job site and go else where not taking the whole shop with me.


----------

